# Ghostship Manistee



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

I help put on Ghostship Manistee.
A haunted house onboard a 1930s carferry that spans 5 decks.
We operate from May through mid September as a Museum and Haunted house and then have about 3 weeks to get it all set up. We work on parts of it year round, but arent really able to start full on construction till mid september when we shut the rest of the operations down.


----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like a lot of fun. How many people do you put through on a good night? How many helpers/scare actors are there? Great setting for some good scares! What's going on with the guy in the last pic? lol!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang, nice


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a fun venue! That harbor shot of the ships is gorgeous.


----------

